# Request: Direction on potential speaker repair



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

I have some Infinity RSb's (circa 1978) that my wife and I love. I'm resigned to the fact that that our luck with the EMIT tweeters will run out sooner or later. Of course they are no longer available and even if one or two could be found used we'd just be trading one old tweeter for another, sure to be in the same boat again. So the request - How do I go about selecting a suitable replacement? I can do the baffle work to fit a different sized driver so I don't think that would be a problem. I'd very much like to avoid redesigning the xover and if it came to that I'd probably bite the bullet and retire the old girls.

Here's a link to the spec sheet with a xover schematic.

http://www.infinity-classics.de/technik/manuals/RSb_technical_sheet.pdf


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

You might be able to find something that would fit as a drop-in. Without complete original specs, like sensitivity and impedance data, it will be tough to recommend a perfect replacement. http://www.parts-express.com/cat/planar-ribbon-transducers/1800


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Check with The Speaker Exchange in Tampa or Orange County Speaker in CA and see what they recommend.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

fusseli said:


> You might be able to find something that would fit as a drop-in. Without complete original specs, like sensitivity and impedance data, it will be tough to recommend a perfect replacement. http://www.parts-express.com/cat/planar-ribbon-transducers/1800


Going on the original attenuator spec of 2 ohm @ 5 watts I'd bet on 4 ohm nominal @ low wattage (~20 watts, give or take) and if I went with a higher sensitivity (90+) I could always pad it down. Or am I over simplifying?





lcaillo said:


> Check with The Speaker Exchange in Tampa or Orange County Speaker in CA and see what they recommend.


Hadn't thought of OCS for a while. They used to do repairs IIRC so, you're right, they'd be a logical place to check. Not familiar with TSE but after checking the site they look promising. Thanks


----------

